# How To Make Washing Soda



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Take box of baking soda and put on large pan. I use a big cookie sheet. 400 deg for 1/2 hr. This makes a lot. Thinking it doubles in volume. If not using a lot, might just use 1/2 box baking soda.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Take box of baking soda and put on large pan. I use a big cookie sheet. 400 deg for 1/2 hr. This makes a lot. Thinking it doubles in volume. If not using a lot, might just use 1/2 box baking soda.


What useful information. Thanks.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I'll be....!

I learned it is true, you can make washing soda from ordinary baking soda. 

I did some checking, and here is a brief explanation of the science behind it. The weblog Penniless Parenting, which was quoted here: http://lifehacker.com/5947595/diy-washing-soda says it best:

_The difference between baking soda and washing soda is water and carbon dioxide. Seriously. Baking soda's chemical makeup is NaHCO3 (1 sodium, 1 hydrogen, one carbon, and 3 oxygen molecules). Washing soda's chemical makeup is Na2CO3 (2 sodium, 1 carbon, and 3 oxygen molecules). When baking soda is heated up to high temperatures, it breaks down to become washing soda, water steam, and carbon dioxide._


*Thank you Sandra!!! *Knowing this can be a saving grace when I can't get washing soda in my local stores. (Apparently lots of folks around here are using it in recipes for making homemade laundry detergent, because WS is frequently out of stock.) On the other hand, baking soda is everywhere, and bulk prices are cheap-cheap (yay!) in the swimming pool supplies department in the big box stores.



.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

I rarely can find washing soda here... Conveniently. 

I usually make my own washing soda when I am going to make laundry soap.

And it is great for cleaning other things because it softens out wicked hard water.


----------



## Ketoriverfarm (Aug 8, 2014)

I had no idea. Thanks for the info. I try to keep washing soda around, but sometimes it is hard to find. Susan


----------

